

Why I Love PHP - taytus
http://engineeredweb.com/blog/why-i-love-php/

======
shib71
Most of these arguments can be made about ColdFusion
(<http://www.getrailo.org/> or <http://www.adobe.com/products/coldfusion-
family.html>). It has problems of its own, but a wildly inconsistent language
/ API isn't on of them. If I were recommending a language to a budding web
developer I would not recommend PHP.

~~~
stephenr
But you would recommend ColdFusion!?

~~~
shib71
For a novice - absolutely. There are very few languages that make it that easy
to develop a web application. Developers that already have experience in
another server-side language probably won't get as much value. The exception
is PHP developers - you guys really need to try ColdFusion.

